# Renew Child ILR Biometric Card



## Lovice (Jan 12, 2015)

My son, wife and I have recently been granted ILR with the new biometric cards. For us adults the cards valid 10 years. However, for our son (5 years old) his biometric card only valids for 5 years. I understand we will need to renew our cards before they expire. I had a look at the current application form. As you can probably see that most parts are easy enough to deal with (just like renewing your passport for example). However, it does ask if you can prove you have been living in the UK for the past 2 years, though. 

The problem we have is that we are planning to move to Shanghai for the next 10 years as there are two great job offers waiting for both me and my wife. Our son will be studying at an international school in Shanghai till he goes to university. We have a house in the UK which we are not planning to sell or rent out when we are away in Shanghai. Therefore, we will have all the utility bills and council tax invoices to 'prove' when we adults need to renew our biometric cards. However, what can my son use to 'prove' his last 2 years of 'living in the UK' when renewing his biometric card? Usually it can be proven by a letter from local school. But, my son will attend school in Shanghai, not here. The other way is to ask our GP to provide a letter showing my son's attendance (we would travel back to the UK every 12 months, so we can book him to see a GP while back in the UK). But, will a letter from the GP be sufficient enough to renew his biometric cards? 

I just find the whole biometric card's situation made the current ILR a lot more complicated since you need to renew them every 10 years or 5 years if you are under 16. Even though in theory we can still travel abroad as long as we return at least every 2 years (like the old ILR), when we renew our biometric cards, they need to check if we lived in the UK for the past 2 years, which in itself contradict with the coming back at least every 2 years to keep ILR rule. 

Has anyone else got the similar concern? Many thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Simply, if you are away for 2 years or more, you can no longer return as resident (i.e. your ILR will be cancelled). 
Returning for a holiday or a short break to beat the two-year clock doesn't work (and they are getting very strict on it). You must return within two years of leaving in order to resume your ordinary residence in UK. Even having a home to return to won't be enough and they can still cancel your ILR. I have friends with ILR who now live and work abroad, and every time they return to UK for a holiday, they get grilled at UK border, as they try to establish if they have a job in UK or other evidence of residence, rather than temporary stay, in UK. If you are being transferred by your UK employer to a post abroad, that might be mitigating circumstances but if you are just going for an overseas job, then you will have troubles.


----------

